# Hamster making weird noise in sleep?



## Wolfie7 (Aug 4, 2014)

So I just walked into my room and almost immediately heard this really odd noise that sounded like a pig oinking, and I originally thought it was my hedgehog as it was pretty loud but (after pulling her from the cage and being greeted with a large huff) was surprised to realise it was my hamster. As soon as I took the top off her cage however she woke up and stopped.. Is it possible she was just having a bad dream? Or should I be more worried? I only seem able to find one other question similar to this where it was making the same noise, but I wanted a second opinion. She's a two year old Syrian if that helps.
Thank you


----------

